# Swedish: It's not because of...and not because of...either.



## dimhollow

*Hello to all Swedish folk out there.

I need to translate these two English sentences into Swedish:

It's not because of air pollution. And it’s not because of the price of petrol either.

Here's my attempt at possible Swedish equivalents:
Det är inte på grund av luftföroreningen. Och det är inte heller på grund av bensinpriset.*

EDIT: So I'd like to know if my Swedish rendering is good and colloquial.
Please help this Swedish-lerner avoid sullying the Swedish language.

*Thanks a lot
dimhollow*


----------



## MattiasNYC

For being dim and hollow you did well 

Seems fine to me. Then again, I'm not a genius so perhaps others have better options to provide.


----------



## serbianfan

dimhollow said:


> Och det är inte heller på grund av


I just wondered whether 'det är heller inte på grund av' would be more likely in Swedish, because it definitely would in Norwegian.


----------



## dimhollow

serbianfan said:


> I just wondered whether 'det är heller inte på grund av' would be more likely in Swedish, because it definitely would in Norwegian.



*Per my textbook, negation should come first before "heller", thus: "det är inte heller...". Or does Swedish word-order have greater flexibility than I know of? It certainly contrasts with Norwegian.

btw, about my name: the adjective dim here means "dark", and hollow is a noun meaning "valley".
So I hope I'm not an idiot, or as dim as that, and not hollow either; well, we'll all kind of empty inside really... ;-)*


----------



## MattiasNYC

dimhollow said:


> *Per my textbook, negation should come first before "heller", thus: "det är inte heller...". Or does Swedish word-order have greater flexibility than I know of? It certainly contrasts with Norwegian.*



I think "inte heller" is more common, but I don't think "heller inte" is odd or would raise an eyebrow.

I just googled this and found some interesting notes on it. In a sense the combination of "inte" and "heller" is said to be somewhat of an outlier in that in many other cases the order would be flipped. Let's pick a different word instead of "heller" - let's say that we think it is true but we don't know so we use "probably":

Och _det är inte troligtvis_ på grund av bensinpriset. 
Och _det är troligtvis inte_ på grund av bensinpriset. 

Lastly I personally wonder if the order "är inte" is so common in general that we gravitate toward it naturally in many cases, including "inte heller". I think a fairly common way of saying it is "änte", just smashing the two together. I'd expect somewhat sloppy speech to sound like "Deänte heller" or even "Dänte heller". Anyway, possibly now off-topic.. (?)

(EDIT: I meant with the last paragraph that because it rolls off the tongue so easily when abbreviated sloppily like that the order have been favored because of it)



dimhollow said:


> *btw, about my name: the adjective dim here means "dark", and hollow is a noun meaning "valley".
> So I hope I'm not an idiot, or as dim as that, and not hollow either; well, we'll all kind of empty inside really... ;-)*



Got it. Just thought it looked funny


----------



## AutumnOwl

dimhollow said:


> *Here's my attempt at possible Swedish equivalents:
> Det är inte på grund av luftföroreningen. Och det är inte heller på grund av bensinpriset.*


One thing I would change is would be 'luftföroreningen' to 'luftföroreningar', as there are several different substances that can cause air pollution.


----------



## winenous

MattiasNYC said:


> Och _det är inte troligtvis_ på grund av bensinpriset.
> Och _det är troligtvis inte_ på grund av bensinpriset.


To my English ear, those two sentences have different meanings: if the two propositions are equally likely, "not probably" is not the same as "probably not". Is it not the same in Swedish?


----------



## MattiasNYC

Probably the same.


----------



## Abbe

A little bit late here, but dividing it in to two sentences makes it odd in Swedish. I would write

Det är varken på grund av luftföroreningar eller bensinpriser/ det beror varken på luftföroreningar eller bensinpriser


----------



## elroy

Abbe said:


> Det är varken på grund av luftföroreningar eller bensinpriser/ det beror varken på luftföroreningar eller bensinpriser


Thsts possible in English too, but the original, with repetition, is more emphatic.


----------

